# I could really use some advice here, uncharted territory



## Sushi~Flower (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi guys,
So I went on my MAC interview this weekend. I decided to make a memorable entrance so I spent a good portion of my day prepping my model. I recreated the Color Craft look ( yes, that crazy one with all the balloon like colors around the eyes)lol. I did her hair as well. When I walked in the manager asked to take a picture of her
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And then asked who did her make up, I smiled and introduced myself as her 2pm interview. I was not sure how that would play out , but it went over better than I had expected. THANK GOD for this site because I was totally prepared when they switched our models for the live demo. I had read on several posts here that that was common practice. The demo went great and all that MAC history cramming paid off. 
     The one on one portion went well and I was told that they would be in contact the following week.
   *****38 minutes later*****
 My cell rings, they have an opening for me!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Needless to say I was stoked! They asked for me to return the next day. I came in expecting to talk about schedules and sign paperwork, read company policy  ect,ect,ect....but instead I was greeted by the store manager and her assistent. I was going to be put through yet another interview. I had prepared a digital powerpoint presentation in place of a hard copy portfolio, they watched the presentation and then proceeded with the questions. They were far more intense then the previous questions delving deeper into my product knowledge and previous experience as a freelance artist in theatrical make up. I was pretty confused at this point because in all the information I gathered previous to my initial interview I was not aware that there was another round of interviews. 
   I thought I was trying for a job at Macy's with the my future plans set on trying to work my way up to the MAC store someday. The manager informed me that this interview was for the Store. My jaw about dropped to the ground
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She said that they have never ,in that particular stores history ,ever hired someone "outside" for a position in their store, it was always done from promoting them up from the department stores. 
  Im honored and quite honestly freaking out right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After hearing all they had to say Im trying really hard to wrap my head around this. The expectations will be high she said...no break in period. Both sides are now in uncharted waters here, I want to do this in the worst way, but whoh. 
   As it stands today, the state regional director ( I believe that is her title) is in Toronto right now, when she returns I will go through a final interview....H-E-L-P
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you work at a MAC store and could give me any insight what so ever I would appreciate it more than I could ever express...I 'm ready to give this amazing opportunity everything I can, I just want to prepare myself the best way possible....


----------



## Odette (Jul 30, 2009)

No help to offer. But it sounds like your initative paid off. Congratulations in advance, I am sure you will land the job.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, so this is it, tomorrow I am going in for the last interview 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will find out if I will be placed at the MAC Store or in Macy's.....so nervous, excited, but nervous


----------



## cazgh (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck - you sound like you really deserve it and have a really good chance.

Fingers crossed here for you - please let us know how you do


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good Luck and Congrats!! It sounds like you are good at what you do and people are rewarded for their hard work...sometimes rules can be bent!! I am excited for you!!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck and Congrats


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, so interview # 4 is over now, phewww. 
This last one was the shortest by far, I feel that it went really well....I could be way off in perception of course, lol. So now I wait. The majority of the interview was spent discussing my schedule and a little bit about my background. I think after 4 interviews they know me by now...I was half expecting a blood test, retinal scan and DNA sample at this point! I was told that I will be getting a call from them by the weekend, so today or tomorrow . The suspense is killing me!! Keeping my fingers crossed! Ill post as soon as I get an answer


----------



## n_c (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck!!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2009)

////////


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 6, 2009)

you totally got it i bet... GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inconspicuous (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah good luck, let us know when you hear from them, but it sure sounds positive to me!


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Aug 8, 2009)

::sits tapping fingers on desk, waiting in suspense::

BEST WISHES! <3


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 8, 2009)

To say you nailed it would be an understatement, I think.  Good luck with it all!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 8, 2009)

That is awesome girl, good luck!


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Aug 11, 2009)

have they called with the answer yet?


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Aug 12, 2009)

.....still waiting, they are still in contact with me, just no word yet. I left for Nationals 2 days ago, So Im trying to focus on my competitions and I'll deal with that when I get back home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The manager is on vacation this week which has a lotto do with it.....


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Aug 13, 2009)

eek i'm so excited for you! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 14, 2009)

Ooooh reading this entire post made me feel really excited for you, I'm sure you totally nailed it! Can't wait to hear what plays out! ^___^


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 15, 2009)

hear anything yet???


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Aug 19, 2009)

I GOT A JOB WITH MAC!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry I could not update this earlier, I was at a skating competition the past 10 days....I will go in Monday to sign paperwork and meet with the manager
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eeeeeeek so excited!


----------



## cazgh (Aug 19, 2009)

Well done girl!!!

Totally made up for you


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 19, 2009)

congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## inconspicuous (Aug 24, 2009)

Congratulations!! x


----------



## SpaJeweler (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_I GOT A JOB WITH MAC!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry I could not update this earlier, I was at a skating competition the past 10 days....I will go in Monday to sign paperwork and meet with the manager
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eeeeeeek so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Congratulations!  You totally deserve it !!!

Spa Jeweler


----------



## Cerydwen (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations - that's fantastic news!!! You must be so excited


----------

